# New "High End" Camera Announcement in March..... [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2010)

```
<p><strong>…. and not a 1Ds update.</strong>

The contact mentioned an announcement for a new high end Canon camera would be coming in March. It will NOT be a 1Ds Mark IV by the sounds of it. The general consensus is it will be a 5D Mark II replacement or bigger brother.</p>
<p>The 5D Mark II turns 3 at the end of the summer 2011, there are a few bits of information that put a replacement before its 3rd birthday.</p>
<p>A few dealers have mentioned a significant slowdown in 5D Mark II sales. The same dealers said the D700 wasn’t selling well anymore either.</p>
<p>I will say pinning down exact announcement dates this far in advance is difficult.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

Interesting that 5D II sales have slowed a lot. It's a great camera, but I know I have been waiting for its replacement. Its limitations are obvious.


----------



## ronderick (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

A slowdown in 5D2 sales and D700 not selling as well...

I guess the growing anticipation is taking a toll :.

Perhaps this is why Canon is moving the release of a high-end camera (3D? 5D3?) to March. However, CP+ 2011 is slated for early February, so I guess we won't see anything at that time...


----------



## x-vision (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

It might be the 1DV - the first full-frame sports camera from Canon. 

Some might say it's too early for the 1DIV to be replaced but, IMO, it will be replaced next year. 
It's about time the 1.3x crop factor gets retired.


----------



## rbr (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*



x-vision said:


> It might be the 1DV - the first full-frame sports camera from Canon.
> 
> Some might say it's too early for the 1DIV to be replaced but, IMO, it will be replaced next year.
> It's about time the 1.3x crop factor gets retired.



If you don't like the 1.3x crop then don't get yourself a ID series camera. If they do retire it a lot of people including myself who have been using the 1D series for years will be very unhappy. I love my Mark 4 and couldn't ask for a more ideal camera for myself in todays's technology. I do hope that they introduce a full frame camera with a faster frame rate. I have no interest in one, but it will keep the whiners quiet.


----------



## tzalmagor (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*



x-vision said:


> Some might say it's too early for the 1DIV to be replaced but, IMO, it will be replaced next year.
> It's about time the 1.3x crop factor gets retired.



IMHO, Canon's release of the EF 8-15mm is an indication Canon is not planning to retire the APS-H sensor based cameras.


----------



## blufox (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

Finally, let us hope that we get a killer 5d MarkIII, with great DR, high clean ISO, 7D AF, 5-6 fps shooting capability with some improvements and a 2500$ price tag  

I am saving every penny for next 5d Canon full frame.

Cu,


----------



## simonfilm (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \ I wouldnt buy a 5D2 now*

I wouldnt buy a 5D Mark II now. Why? Because MurphyÂ´s law. If I bought one in less than six months there would be a 5D mark III out at the same price and 5D2 price would fall.

Simon.


----------



## Flake (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

There's something about a 5D MkIII before the 1Ds that just doesn't sit right. The current 1Ds is probably not as good as the 5D MkII in terms of absolute image quality, if a 5D MKIII comes out then many photographers will buy it, because then it will far eclipse the 1Ds MkIII and be Canons top camera. Inevitably this will take away from sales of the flagship model when it is released. If the release was the other way around Photographers would have a choice of a brand new flagship model which outperforms every other camera in the range, and for those who can afford it, there's no other real option but to buy it. A 5D MkIII give the chance for those unable to afford the 1Ds price to buy into something close (probably the same sensor I can't see Canon developing two different FF ones).

Having said that Canons marketing department have made some spectacular howlers in the past!

I terms of sales of 5D MKII and D700, both models are a little long in the tooth, but in todays economic climate it's hardly surprising that people are not spending big bucks on what many would see as a luxury.


----------



## epsiloneri (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \ I wouldnt buy a 5D2 now*



simonfilm said:


> I wouldnt buy a 5D Mark II now. Why? Because MurphyÂ´s law. If I bought one in less than six months there would be a 5D mark III out at the same price and 5D2 price would fall.



If that's really the case, please buy the 5D mark II a.s.a.p., for the greater good!


----------



## jouster (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Flake said:


> There's something about a 5D MkIII before the 1Ds that just doesn't sit right. The current 1Ds is probably not as good as the 5D MkII in terms of absolute image quality, if a 5D MKIII comes out then many photographers will buy it, because then it will far eclipse the 1Ds MkIII and be Canons top camera. Inevitably this will take away from sales of the flagship model when it is released. If the release was the other way around Photographers would have a choice of a brand new flagship model which outperforms every other camera in the range, and for those who can afford it, there's no other real option but to buy it. A 5D MkIII give the chance for those unable to afford the 1Ds price to buy into something close (probably the same sensor I can't see Canon developing two different FF ones).
> 
> Having said that Canons marketing department have made some spectacular howlers in the past!
> 
> I terms of sales of 5D MKII and D700, both models are a little long in the tooth, but in todays economic climate it's hardly surprising that people are not spending big bucks on what many would see as a luxury.



They can still differentiate based on weather sealing, dual card slots and possibly fps, with the 5Diii getting more and better MPs, much better AF and metering and continuous autofocus, plus some other video stuff.


----------



## bopie (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

I just bought a 5Dii a week ago.

The same thing happened with the 550D when I bought a 500D last winter.


----------



## Ivar (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*



rbr said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > It might be the 1DV - the first full-frame sports camera from Canon.
> ...



Isn't that a little bit narrow minded? What do you expect in the next model, that they will put even tinier sensels in it, making it even worse from high ISO viewpoint? Do not even imagine, that Canon will NOT increase MP with the next 1D iteration.


----------



## tiongsonf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

I'm new with canon system,
I bought the 5DM2, 24-70L, 70-200LIS2 a month ago, for sure new FF-DSlr will introduce but for what?

Have a little focusing issue of 5DM2 in low light situation but still can manage it.
I'm a Nikon user for so long and Canon must improve I know?

Let see if I will be a Happier Canon user!!!


----------



## crjedi (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: New \*

This would be great if it came out in March. Something in me thinks they won't release till a D800 is out first. Perhaps they'll have it ready by March and 'wait' till the D800 comes out.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*

I sure hope Canon finally releases a 3D, 15-21MP, 8fps, more dynamic range, less noise, 1Ds series AF, customization up the wazoo.


----------



## Justin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*

Provocative. I doubt it however. It would alienate a lot of 1D4 shooters. 



x-vision said:


> It might be the 1DV - the first full-frame sports camera from Canon.
> 
> Some might say it's too early for the 1DIV to be replaced but, IMO, it will be replaced next year.
> It's about time the 1.3x crop factor gets retired.


----------



## Justin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*

For $2500 I'll be first in line.



blufox said:


> Finally, let us hope that we get a killer 5d MarkIII, with great DR, high clean ISO, 7D AF, 5-6 fps shooting capability with some improvements and a 2500$ price tag
> 
> I am saving every penny for next 5d Canon full frame.
> 
> Cu,


----------



## Justin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*

If it's 21 mpx then I'm fine. I don't want lower resolution though. 21mpx full frame files do not overwhelm in anyway. I'd prefer around 30. I guess if you want lower rez files in a full frame camera you should look at the 1Ds2 or even the Nikon D700. 



J-Man said:


> I sure hope Canon finally releases a 3D, 15-21MP, 8fps, more dynamic range, less noise, 1Ds series AF, customization up the wazoo.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*



crjedi said:


> This would be great if it came out in March. they'll have it ready by March and 'wait' till the D800 comes out.



The D4 and D400 will probably come out in 2nd quarter 2011, that would make the D800 due in 2012.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*



J-Man said:


> I sure hope Canon finally releases a 3D, 15-21MP, 8fps, more dynamic range, less noise, 1Ds series AF, customization up the wazoo.



Sounds like you are waiting for a D800! Canon will never make a camera like you want.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*



x-vision said:


> It might be the 1DV - the first full-frame sports camera from Canon.
> 
> Some might say it's too early for the 1DIV to be replaced but, IMO, it will be replaced next year.
> It's about time the 1.3x crop factor gets retired.


I doubt all of this.

First off, the 1DIV has its own particular niche. The 1.3x crop means you get better ISO performance than with a 1.6x crop, and should be less demanding on lenses, but you still get the benefit of extra "reach." The specifications otherwise are up-to-date. I'm sure that some folks would like a fancy 60D style swivel screen but that's about it. And in any case I don't think the swivel screen would be a benefit to all shooting styles - some cameras need to take a beating and a moving screen is the weak point in any system's build, from laptops to cameras.

About the 1DV idea - I suppose it's possible you could make a bells-and-whistles version of the 5D line, a full-frame sports camera with a swivel screen (maybe, I'm skeptical again for the durability reason), and I'm sure it would be popular with people who do close-in sports. But I don't know if the market is really all that big.



tzalmagor said:


> IMHO, Canon's release of the EF 8-15mm is an indication Canon is not planning to retire the APS-H sensor based cameras.


It's not an EF-S lens, but a fisheye that distorts the image. It has nothing to do with APS-H in particular; images from this lens will be at their widest and probably their most striking when used on a full-frame. But I would agree that APS-H isn't going anywhere soon, mainly because you can make more sensors more cheaply with the smaller format.


blufox said:


> Finally, let us hope that we get a killer 5d MarkIII, with great DR, high clean ISO, 7D AF, 5-6 fps shooting capability with some improvements and a 2500$ price tag


This is what I'm hoping for as well, though the rumor image seems to indicate a 1D series style body, I thought. Could be wrong.


Flake said:


> There's something about a 5D MkIII before the 1Ds that just doesn't sit right.


What doesn't sit right? The 1Ds may be a "studio camera" but the autofocus system is better by far. Actually, you have to ask - what sort of burning need does the 1Ds Mark III fill right now? There's a good sports camera in the 1D Mark IV, and a faster, more accurate 5D would fill a full-frame shooter segment at a good price point.


bopie said:


> I just bought a 5Dii a week ago.
> 
> The same thing happened with the 550D when I bought a 500D last winter.


I wouldn't worry about it. Just congratulate yourself over all the pictures you'll be taking with a wider field of view, more detail, better ISO, and better dynamic range over the 500D or even the 550D.


c.d.embrey said:


> Sounds like you are waiting for a D800! Canon will never make a camera like you want.


Please think twice before making posts like these. They don't add anything to the conversation.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*

agree with Edwin as to the likelihood of a 2011 release of a 1D Mark V ... that's really dreaming there. from what I've seen in writing, not many professional shooters actually have a problem with the 1.3x crop; all the other elements to the camera are there (AF, build, frame rates, interface, IQ) and whether or not the APS-H gives up a stop to the D3s is largely irrelevant to anybody actually purchasing and shooting with these cameras.

actually, agree with most of the rest of what Edwin wrote here as well. I don't see what the hubbub is with a 5DIII being released before a 1DsIV, the last time it happened the other way around and everyone clamored over the fact that a 1DsIII "killer" had been released so soon after the fact, and with supposed tweaks to the sensor (which, turns out, was largely baseless rumor). if a 5DIII drops first, the people who are out to purchase a 1DsIV will still be in line for the 1D-series body ... if you need it, you'll know you need it.


----------



## DoesNotFollow (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Flake said:


> There's something about a 5D MkIII before the 1Ds that just doesn't sit right.



I think it would be quite reasonable. First they are two different types of cameras for different purposes. Second, updating the 5D before the 1D may (however unlikely) encourage people to upgrade twice.


----------



## dthomasla (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: New \*

"*The 3D has come at last :-D*"

I literally was on the phone with a vendor ready to order a 5Dll when I decided to check CR for the latest rumor. When I saw this March announcement of a "High End" camera I slammed down my phone and gave a cheer ! I want the 5Dlll ! 

But I'm not so sure about a 3D. Assuming that it cost at least $1,000 more, what additional features might I get over those "hoped for" in the 5Dlll that would justify the extra cost ? And would those extra features be that valuable for me ?

Also, if the announcement were for a 3D and I couldn't justfy buying it, how much longer would I have to wait for the 5Dlll ? 6 months or more? Ouch !


----------



## ronderick (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: New \*



kubelik said:


> actually, agree with most of the rest of what Edwin wrote here as well. I don't see what the hubbub is with a 5DIII being released before a 1DsIV, the last time it happened the other way around and everyone clamored over the fact that a 1DsIII "killer" had been released so soon after the fact, and with supposed tweaks to the sensor (which, turns out, was largely baseless rumor). if a 5DIII drops first, the people who are out to purchase a 1DsIV will still be in line for the 1D-series body ... if you need it, you'll know you need it.



In my case, the only actual "victim" I've witnessed from the 1DsIII-killer incident was a co-worker who ordered the 1DsIII and used it for only a few months before switching to the more compact 5D2 after Canon released it. The 1DsIII has been sitting in the cabinet ever since. :

All I can say is the elderly pro's at my place are happy with the 5D2, because it helps them reduce the weight in their camera bags and making their backs last longer.


----------



## Stone (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Spotted Hand said:


> "*The 3D has come at last :-D*"
> 
> I literally was on the phone with a vendor ready to order a 5Dll when I decided to check CR for the latest rumor. When I saw this March announcement of a "High End" camera I slammed down my phone and gave a cheer ! I want the 5Dlll !
> 
> ...




3D $3K price point could have:


18-24MP Full Frame
better weather sealing
faster FPS (8+)
advanced sports oriented AF (maybe 31 well spaced points to be better than the 7D and not quite as good as the 1DIV)
dual CF card slots
dual digic V
Video (don't really care but I know it would be included)
5DIII $2K price point could have:


24-30MP Full Frame
single digic V
single CF card slot
7D AF (possibly stripped down since the camera doesn't need that kind of performance)
Video
A studio or landscape photog would probably still pick the 5DIII as it would be cheaper and have better resolution and video without the need for the high performance AF. The 3D would open up a whole new market to Canon, I can't believe they'll continue to let those sales go to Nikon without a fight.

One thing for sure, Canon will need to exceed Nikon specs, not match them. They are a much larger company with far greater resources and they need to start acting like it. I'm a Canon fan, but Nikon is eating their lunch on everything but resolution right now and the video gap is almost closed......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Spotted Hand said:


> I literally was on the phone with a vendor ready to order a 5Dll when I decided to check CR for the latest rumor. ... how much longer would I have to wait ... ?



Did you hold off on ordering a 24-70 f/2.8L back in 2009 when the IS version was 'likely soon' or in early 2010 because it was a 'take it to the bank' about-to-be-announced lens? Are you still waiting? Just get the *($%(*$# 5DII. All I can say is, "Don't hold your breath..."


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: New \*



ronderick said:


> In my case, the only actual "victim" I've witnessed from the 1DsIII-killer incident was a co-worker who ordered the 1DsIII and used it for only a few months before switching to the more compact 5D2 after Canon released it. The 1DsIII has been sitting in the cabinet ever since. :


What kind of shooting were they doing?


----------



## ronderick (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

Whatever's on the list for the upcoming publication. Could be anything from landscape to exhibitions to people interviewed.



Edwin Herdman said:


> ronderick said:
> 
> 
> > In my case, the only actual "victim" I've witnessed from the 1DsIII-killer incident was a co-worker who ordered the 1DsIII and used it for only a few months before switching to the more compact 5D2 after Canon released it. The 1DsIII has been sitting in the cabinet ever since. :
> ...


----------

